# Carwood House, Biggar



## Castledown (Feb 5, 2009)

History from 'Scotland's Endangered Houses':
Carwood was built in 1832 and underwent alterations in 1845 and 1859. The lands of Carwood were originally part of the Biggar estates but were sold in 1830 by the Flemmings to Robert Gray when Carwood became a separate estate. Gray built the house which was abandoned in the 1950s. Consent for demolition was denied in the mid 1970s when the contents of the house were sold.

Quite an interesting find, Carwood is now surrounded by a working farm. Its quite a plain building as you can see, almost institutional, but classic. The roof has now collapsed taking much of the interior with it but the later wing to the right is still in tact. Worth a look if you're in the area for sure.

Front Elevation:
















Nice arched window where the staircase used to be:










Windows in the extension:





Rear Elevation:


----------



## smileysal (Feb 5, 2009)

Love that first pic of the front of the house, with the pillars in front of the door. Very surprised to see a couple of the windows still have the wood panelled shutters that you see in stately homes. (if this had been down my way, it would have been stripped out totally, and set on fire.  ). 

Now gonna search for any pics of when it was in use, as even in it's present state, it's still a beautiful building.

Excellent work,

 Sal


----------



## Castledown (Feb 5, 2009)

Just discovered this which looks interesting, not many details though...
http://www.turatoarchitecture.co.uk/carwood.html


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 5, 2009)

Love the photo of that beautiful arched window. As you said, it's quite plain, but still has some interesting details.
Cheers.


----------



## escortmad79 (Feb 5, 2009)

Castledown said:


> Just discovered this which looks interesting, not many details though...
> http://www.turatoarchitecture.co.uk/carwood.html



They seem to have a penchant for wood!!


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 10, 2009)

Was Carwood used for billetting / accomodation for Polish troops during WW2? My father was with the 24th Lancers who were, for a time, stationed in the Biggar area.


----------



## Castledown (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm really not sure about Carwood with regards to the war, I don't know much else about it other than what I said in the report. Maybe you are thinking of Eastend House? It's relatively close to Carwood. This plaque in the entrance hall of Eastend gives some details:






Hope that is useful!


----------

